# Sanding Efficiency



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Love The Wood Whisperer.

Great vid on sandpaper and sanding.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Good video


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Harwk, very useful video.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good info Hrawk


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

ooh, now I know what I will do tomorrow instead of finishing an essay...


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

dont skip grits.... cant be further from the truth there


----------

